# I moved my feral flock from daycare site to the next



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

field over which is owned by the city , instead of the school owned property, after a parent complained about disease I think I had mentioned it to you all. I feel like a criminal with my big louis Vuitton bag (duffle) I make my way through the field and spread it out in two locations. I was using the line of the baseball in field and there would be a complete line of birds all the way around the inside base lines. It was something to notice, I figured when school starts /and when the field reopens at the end of this month I may get the birds into trouble. so I have moved them over. This morning there must of been 75 birds that came flying, running to me as if to be saying "she is here yeah!!" I feel like a breaking the law , like I should be hiding out. I sure hope no one complains about this site for feeding , my only other place is up at the sand dunes which is 7 or 8 blocks away. Hope all is well with everyone. 

Andi Dahm


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Well done, Andi! I am so glad that you took steps to resolve the problem so quickly and that the pigeons co-operated. Clever little things!

Do you live near enough to feed them before there are too many people around to notice and complain? If you scatter it widely it won't show up much and people seeing the pigeons eat might assume that they are eating grass seed or insects (not everyone knows or cares that pigeons don't eat insects) !

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Andi,

Thank you for heading off any problems for the ferals before they happen. It is up to us to always be one step ahead of those that (out of plain ignorance)may do them harm.

I commend you for protecting our feral pigeons. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Angelika (Nov 22, 2002)

Andi,

I admire you how you managed to move your flock. I can also sympathize with you about feeling like a criminal, while all you do is trying to help these wonderful birds make their tough lives a little easier. I hope this will work!!

I had to give up feeding feral pigeons long ago. The area in which I live is too densely populated by humans--and recently also by a growing number of peregrine falcons, set up in an "official mission" against the pigeons. I am afraid that in a few years the city will assign dinosaurs with wings to curb a "falcon problem." 

Take care,
Angelika


----------

